# Hobbiton LOTR miniature village



## bajasat (May 24, 2021)

Hi there, just finished our miniature Hobbiton, made a video of it, and on my wife's blog you can see some pics how it is made (tekst is in dutch)
Hope you like it the blog is Mieke's Mini's
And the movie is on youtube.


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

Really nice job.
As somone who lives just under 500km from the real movie set of Hobbiton in Matamata New Zealand, I can fully appreciate your work. 
Well done!


----------



## bajasat (May 24, 2021)

Alien said:


> Really nice job.
> As somone who lives just under 500km from the real movie set of Hobbiton in Matamata New Zealand, I can fully appreciate your work.
> Well done!


Thank you, 2 years ago we visited the real Hobbiton in NZ and loved it, and then the idea of making one for ourself began.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

That's amazing!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Incredible!


----------

